# Caption this picture



## amundb (Oct 22, 2007)

This picture is from disapprovingrabbits.com ... I thought it might be fun to see what different captions people could come up with!


----------



## amundb (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's one to get everyone started...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 22, 2007)

And here is Buns modeling the latest amber fur from Paris!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 22, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> And here is Buns modeling the latest amber fur from Paris!



Too funny :biggrin2:



Pam


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick move i've spotted a carrot over there


----------



## gwhoosh (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's play Leapfroooo-oh whatever....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*Let me carry you. If they think you're injured and I have helped you, we're sure to get treats!!* 
_


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 23, 2007)

Bunny make all his friends help him train for the upcoming StongBun competition... even if they don't want to..


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2007)

> "Thanks, I was afraid I was going to break a nail"
> "Please stop eating, and so help me god if you poop on me. "


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

_Winniefelt a bit nervous when Boris carried her over the threshold........ _

Turbo saves Sparky from the flames just in time! 

_Hey! Who put these blinders on me?! _

The boys know something isn't right, but they will learn to play leap-frog in time.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

*I iz carryin u to safety like it or notz.*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *I iz carryin u to safety like it or notz.*



This one isthe best by far.


----------



## amundb (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 23, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I iz carryin u to safety like it or notz.*
> ...



Agreed

I'm trying to come up with one but it's not working. :grumpy:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 24, 2007)

you know this showed up on cuteoverload.com? yay for the cute bunnies! i can't do better than "leave no man behind!" which was already done.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 24, 2007)

1

Carried bun: *Taps left shoulder* "Left left! Hurry they're gonna win!!!"

Bun carrying: "Erf, I'm tryin'. Mama told you not to sneak into the bag of craisins at night!"



2

Bun carrying: "Ok, you climb on my back, and you reach for that bag up there."

Carried bun: *Climbs, slips and flops* "Oopsie?"

Bun carrying: "This is so embarassing"



3

"During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, 
it was then that I carried you."


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 24, 2007)

ok i came up with some:
brothers: they ain't heavy.
hang on bubba! we gonna own a srimp boat soemdey!


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2007)

*"This is not what I meant when I asked for a lift."



amundb wrote: *


>


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2007)

oopsie! I replied as Loki. 


t.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 24, 2007)

*"We did NOT think this one through. They can totally see me under here."

amundb wrote:*


>


----------



## myLoki (Oct 24, 2007)

*"Ever heard of having a monkey on your back? This is much worse."


amundb wrote: *


>


----------



## myLoki (Oct 24, 2007)

*"What? The monkey's union is still on strike."


amundb wrote: *


>


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2007)

Told ya I could shoulder press 2 lbs!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

*MOMMIE! Lookz what followz me Home! can I keepz him? *

*



*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

*The bunnynapper strikes again. :whistling
*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

I wuz in da Petz Store and saw him! I couldn't Leavz him there!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2007)

> He ain't heavy...he's my brother."


----------



## MissBea (Oct 26, 2007)

> WOO HOO - what a cutie....
> 
> Can I have them? Pretty Please?
> 
> ...


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 2, 2007)

he's mine, he's mine, he's all mine


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

orange: But MOOOOOM I don't WANNA go to schooool!

Black and white: God bless it, you are going to school and you are going to like it young lady!


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 2, 2007)

*haha! i like this one. mama bunny has that determination on her face!!!*

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> orange: But MOOOOOM I don't WANNA go to schooool!
> 
> Black and white: God bless it, you are going to school and you are going to like it young lady!


----------



## jessmc03 (Nov 4, 2007)

"ok, boost me just a little bit higher and i will be able to reach the window. i KNOW i saw treats in there and they will be all ours! "


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Anybody got a caption for this one??


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Kitty: "Now where does it hurt? Right here?"

Bunny: "Oh yeah thats the spot. And a little lower and to the right"


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2007)

O.k your girlfriend saw how strong you are, *NOW PUT ME DOWN!*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2007)

There, there pal it'll be alright!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 8, 2007)

*Tag...you're it.


Becknutt wrote: *


> Anybody got a caption for this one??


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 8, 2007)

Toss it back! Too much fat on this one!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Good ones!! I finally came up with one worth sharing...*

*Becknuttwrote: *


> "Wow! How do you keep your fur so soft?"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey ... Wake-up! It's my turn to snooze now.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 8, 2007)

*amundb wrote: *


>


I like this one! Very nice. lol


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 8, 2007)

Becknutt wrote:


> Anybody got a caption for this one??



YOU COULDA HAD A V8!!!





[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=mKoc7ZW4emw[/ame]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

> Anybody got a caption for this one??


*"DON'T CRY - ONE DAY YOU'LL GET THOSE CRAISINS, I JUST KNOW IT"*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 8, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> YOU COULDA HAD A V8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silvie, you are a genius!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 9, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *

*"DON'T CRY - ONE DAY YOU'LL GET THOSE CRAISINS, I JUST KNOW IT"*



LOL!!!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2007)

Cat "its okay, your girlbunny told me she still loved you."

Bunny " Oh yeah ?! Then why did she put all these stress spots on me?


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL! BSAR you really know my bunny!!


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 18, 2007)

cat: okay, okay...i won't eat you TODAY...i mean, i didn't mean to scare you, i was gonna make it QUICK. cheer up!...i'll let ya go another day!!!!....


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 18, 2007)

> PUSH HARDER!!! Mah ears are fin'lly startin' to go down like yours!


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 18, 2007)

>



"hhhmmmm....I *still* can't find the button that makes it go..."


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 18, 2007)

*:laugh: This is the funniest thing I have read in AGES! I'm laughing so hard I'm snorting, and I'm not a snorter :bow

Bassetluv wrote: *


> > PUSH HARDER!!! Mah ears are fin'lly startin' to go down like yours!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 18, 2007)

try to caption this one!


----------



## Flopster (Nov 18, 2007)

*This is great!!! :roflmao::laugh:*



*Bassetluv wrote: *


> > PUSH HARDER!!! Mah ears are fin'lly startin' to go down like yours!


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 18, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> try to caption this one!


"i said come down heeeea wight dis instand or i pull you down heeeea!!!!"


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


>


1) With the hay supply exhausted, Fluffy tries to add some more fiber to her diet.
2) Wake up and feed me already! (Tony says this to me by chewing on my furniture or throwing things around loudly)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


>


Decorator bunny thinks your taste in fabric is only good enough for filler food...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 18, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


>


For a dust bunny to get under the carpet, it first must become the carpet. For it to become the carpet, it must eat the carpet.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 19, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


Bad Bunny, Don't lower youself to the slaves level.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 21, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


>


Mooommmaaaa! Play with me!!!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2007)

lol! these are so good. everyone is so creative.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 22, 2007)

*ROFLMBO! That's great! *

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> > PUSH HARDER!!! Mah ears are fin'lly startin' to go down like yours!


----------

